
Brainbow - apsec112
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainbow
======
csense
Naive question: Surely we've run lab experiments by now to figure out the
"data sheet" for an individual neuron?

If we know how individual neurons work and we can figure out at least roughly
the connection topology, why can't we simulate a whole brain?

~~~
moralestapia
>why can't we simulate a whole brain?

Of what size? A worm, a fly? Doable. A mouse? Possibly in the next couple
years. A human? No ETA but definitely happening in our timeline.

------
lambdaloop
I recently heard about a lab using Brainbow in primates to image the activity
from a lot of neurons simultaneously at single neuron resolution, using a
color camera. The amount of neurons we can map anatomically and record from
continues to increase!

